# التسبيح فى الكتاب المقدس



## غصن زيتون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

​التسبيح فى الكتاب المقدس​

† أولاً العهد القديم :
 
الخروج 
حينئذ رنم موسى وبنو اسرائيل هذه التسبيحة للرب وقالوا. ارنم للرب فانه قد تعظم. الفرس وراكبه طرحهما في البحر1. 

من مثلك بين الآلهة يا رب. من مثلك معتزّا في القداسة. مخوفا بالتسابيح. صانعا عجائب11.

أخبار الأيام الأول
وجعل امام تابوت الرب من اللاويين خداما ولاجل التذكير والشكر وتسبيح الرب اله اسرائيل  16: 4 .

احمدوا الرب لانه صالح لان الى الابد رحمته. وقولوا خلّصنا يا اله خلاصنا واجمعنا وانقذنا من الامم لنحمد اسم قدسك ونتفاخر بتسبيحك 16: 34، 35 .
واربعة آلاف بوابون واربعة آلاف مسبحون للرب بالآلات التي عملت للتسبيح. 23: 5 .

أخبار الأيام الثاني 
وكان الكهنة واقفين على محارسهم واللاويون بآلات غناء الرب التي عملها داود الملك لاجل حمد الرب لان الى الابد رحمته حين سبّح داود بها والكهنة ينفخون في الابواق مقابلهم وكل اسرائيل واقف 7: 6 .

ولما استشار الشعب اقام مغنين للرب ومسبحين في زينة مقدسة عند خروجهم امام المتجردين وقائلين احمدوا الرب لان الى الابد رحمته. 20: 21 .

نحميا
ثم نفضت حجري وقلت هكذا ينفض الله كل انسان لا يقيم هذا الكلام من بيته ومن تعبه وهكذا يكون منفوضا وفارغا. فقال كل الجماعة آمين وسبحوا الرب. وعمل الشعب حسب هذا الكلام 5: 13 .

إشعياء
لان الهاوية لا تحمدك. الموت لا يسبحك. لا يرجو الهابطون الى الجب امانتك. 38: 18 .

انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات. 42 : 8 .

غنوا للرب اغنية جديدة تسبيحه من اقصى الارض. ايها المنحدرون في البحر وملؤه والجزائر وسكانها 42 : 10 . 

ليعطوا الرب مجدا ويخبروا بتسبيحه في الجزائر 42 : 12 .

هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي. يحدث بتسبيحي 43 : 21 . 

تغطيك كثرة الجمال بكران مديان وعيفة كلها تأتي من شبا. تحمل ذهبا ولبانا وتبشر بتسابيح الرب. 60 : 6 .

لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك ولا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا وابوابك تسبيحا 60 : 18 .

ولا تدعوه يسكت حتى يثبت ويجعل اورشليم تسبيحة في الارض 62 : 7 .

احسانات الرب اذكر تسابيح الرب حسب كل ما كافأنا به الرب والخير العظيم لبيت اسرائيل الذي كافأهم به حسب مراحمه وحسب كثرة احساناته 63 : 7. 

ارميا 
اشفني يا رب فاشفى. خلصني فاخلص لانك انت تسبيحتي 17 : 14 .

لانه هكذا قال الرب. رنموا ليعقوب فرحا واهتفوا براس الشعوب. سمعوا سبحوا وقولوا خلص يا رب شعبك بقية اسرائيل 31 : 7 .

فتكون لي اسم فرح للتسبيح وللزينة لدى كل امم الارض الذين يسمعون بكل الخير الذي اصنعه معهم فيخافون ويرتعدون من اجل كل الخير ومن اجل كل السلام الذي اصنعه لها 33 : 9 .

دانيال
اياك يا اله آبائي احمد واسبح الذي اعطاني الحكمة والقوة واعلمني الآن ما طلبناه منك لانك اعلمتنا امر الملك 2 : 23 .

وعند انتهاء الايام انا نبوخذناصّر رفعت عينيّ الى السماء فرجع اليّ عقلي وباركت العلي وسبحت وحمدت الحي الى الابد الذي سلطانه سلطان ابدي وملكوته الى دور فدور 4 : 34 .

فالآن انا نبوخذناصّر اسبح واعظم واحمد ملك السماء الذي كل اعماله حق وطرقه عدل ومن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على ان يذلّه 4 : 37 . 

حبقوق
الله جاء من تيمان والقدوس من جبل فاران. سلاه. جلاله غطى السموات والارض امتلأت من تسبيحه 3 : 3 . 

صفنيا
هانذا في ذلك اليوم اعامل كل مذلّليك واخلص الظالعة واجمع المنفية واجعلهم تسبيحة واسما في كل ارض خزيهم . في الوقت الذي فيه آتي بكم وفي وقت جمعي اياكم. لاني اصيّركم اسما وتسبيحة في شعوب الارض كلها حين ارد مسبييكم قدام اعينكم قال الرب 3: 19، 20 .

يوئيل
فتأكلون اكلا وتشبعون وتسبّحون اسم الرب الهكم الذي صنع معكم عجبا ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد 2 : 26 .

________________________________________

† ثانياً سفر المزامير :

لكي احدث بكل تسابيحك في ابواب ابنة صهيون مبتهجا بخلاصك مزمور 9 : 14 .

وانت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل مزمور 22 : 3 .

اخبر باسمك اخوتي. في وسط الجماعة اسبحك. يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا. مزمور 22 : 22، 23 .

من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة. اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه . يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون. يسبح الرب طالبوه. تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد. مزامير 22 : 25، 26 .

اهتفوا ايها الصديقون بالرب. بالمستقيمين يليق التسبيح. مزمور 33 : 1 .

لداود عندما غيّر عقله قدام ابيمالك فطرده فانطلق. ابارك الرب في كل حين. دائما تسبيحه في فمي. مزمور 34 : 1 .

احمدك في الجماعة الكثيرة في شعب عظيم اسبحك. مزمور 35 : 18 .

وجعل في فمي ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحة لالهنا. كثيرون يرون ويخافون ويتوكلون على الرب . مزمور 40 : 3 .

نظير اسمك يا الله تسبيحك الى اقاصي الارض. يمينك ملآنة برا. مزمور 48 : 10 .

نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي. فيسبح لساني برك. يا رب افتح شفتيّ فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك. مزمور 51 : 14، 15 .

لان رحمتك افضل من الحياة. شفتاي تسبحانك. مزمور 63: 3 .

كما من شحم ودسم تشبع نفسي وبشفتي الابتهاج يسبحك فمي . مزمور 63: 5 .

لك ينبغي التسبيح يا الله في صهيون ولك يوفى النذر. مزمور 65 : 1 .

رنموا بمجد اسمه. اجعلوا تسبيحه ممجدا. مزمور 66 : 2 .

باركوا الهنا يا ايها الشعوب وسمّعوا صوت تسبيحه. مزمور 66 : 8 .

اسبح اسم الله بتسبيح واعظمه بحمد. مزمور 69 : 30 .

تسبحه السموات والارض البحار وكل ما يدبّ فيها. مزامير 69 : 34 .

يمتلئ فمي من تسبيحك اليوم كله من مجدك . مزمور 71 : 8 .

اما انا فارجو دائما وازيد على كل تسبيحك. مزمور 71 : 14 .

لا يرجعن المنسحق خازيا. الفقير والبائس ليسبحا اسمك. مزمور 74 : 21 .

لا نخفي عن بنيهم الى الجيل الآخر مخبرين بتسابيح الرب وقوته وعجائبه التي صنع. مزمور 78 : 4 .

اما نحن شعبك وغنم رعايتك نحمدك الى الدهر. الى دور فدور نحدث بتسبيحك . مزمور 79 : 13 .

طوبى للساكنين في بيتك ابدا يسبحونك. سلاه . مزمور 84 : 4 .

ادخلوا ابوابه بحمد دياره بالتسبيح احمدوه باركوا اسمه. مزمور 100 : 4 .

يكتب هذا للدور الآخر وشعب سوف يخلق يسبح الرب. مزمور 102 : 18 .

لكي يحدث في صهيون باسم الرب وبتسبيحه في اورشليم . مزمور 102 : 21 .

من يتكلم بجبروت الرب من يخبر بكل تسابيحه2.  فآمنوا بكلامه. غنوا بتسبيحه12. مزمور 106 .

وليرفعوه في مجمع الشعب وليسبحوه في مجلس المشايخ . مزمور 107 : 32 .

يا اله تسبيحي لا تسكت1. احمد الرب جدا بفمي وفي وسط كثيرين اسبحه 30. مزمور 109 .

راس الحكمة مخافة الرب. فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها. تسبيحه قائم الى الابد . مزمور 111 : 10 .

من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها اسم الرب مسبح. مزمور 113 : 3 .

ليس الاموات يسبحون الرب ولا من ينحدر الى ارض السكوت. مزمور 115 : 17 .

سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم حمدوه يا كل الشعوب. مزمور 117 : 1 .

سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على احكام عدلك 164.  تنبع شفتاي تسبيحا اذا علمتني فرائضك171. لتحي نفسي وتسبحك واحكامك لتعنّي 175. مزمور 119 .

 في كل يوم اباركك واسبح اسمك الى الدهر والابد 2 .  بتسبيح الرب ينطق فمي. وليبارك كل بشر اسمه القدوس الى الدهر والابد 21 . مزمور 145 .

هللويا. سبحي يا نفسي الرب . اسبح الرب في حياتي. وارنم لالهي ما دمت موجودا . مزمور  146 : 1، 2 .

سبحوا الرب لان الترنم لالهنا صالح لانه ملذ. التسبيح لائق 1. سبحي يا اورشليم الرب سبحي الهك يا صهيون 12. مزمور 147 .

هللويا. سبحوا الرب من السموات سبحوه في الاعالي 1.  سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته سبحوه يا كل جنوده 2 . سبحيه يا ايتها الشمس والقمر سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور 3 . سبحيه يا سماء السموات ويا ايتها المياه التي فوق السموات 4 .  لتسبح اسم الرب لانه امر فخلقت 5 . سبحي الرب من الارض يا ايتها التنانين وكل اللجج 7.  ليسبحوا اسم الرب لانه قد تعالى اسمه وحده. مجده فوق الارض والسموات 13 . مزمور 148 .

هللويا. غنوا للرب ترنيمة جديدة تسبيحته في جماعة الاتقياء 1 . ليسبحوا اسمه برقص. بدف وعود ليرنموا له 3 . مزمور  149 .

هللويا. سبحوا الله في قدسه. سبحوه في فلك قوته1. سبحوه على قواته سبحوه حسب كثرة عظمته2 . سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب وعود3 . سبحوه بدف ورقص. سبحوه باوتار ومزمار4 . سبحوه بصنوج التصويت سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف5 . كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب. هللويا 6 . مزمور 150 . 

________________________________________

† ثالثاً العهد الجديد :

وقالوا له اتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء فقال لهم يسوع نعم اما قراتم قط من افواه الاطفال و الرضع هيات تسبيحا  " إنجيل متّى  21:  16".

ثم سبحوا و خرجوا الى جبل الزيتون " إنجيل متّى 26: 30 ".  نفس الآية السابقه ذكرها " إنجيل مرقس 14: 26 ".
وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله و قائلين . المجد لله في الاعالي و على الارض السلام و بالناس المسرة  " إنجيل لوقا  2: 13، 14 ".

فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب و تكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في اورشليم " إنجيل لوقا 2: 38 " .

وفي الحال ابصر و تبعه و هو يمجد الله و جميع الشعب اذ راوا سبحوا الله " إنجيل لوقا 18: 43 " .

ولما قرب عند منحدر جبل الزيتون ابتدا كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون و يسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لاجل جميع القوات التي نظروا " إنجيل لوقا 19: 37 " .

و كانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون و يباركون الله امين " إنجيل لوقا 24: 53 " .

وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة و اذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج و بساطة قلب . مسبحين الله و لهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب و كان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون " سفر أعمال الرسل  2: 46، 47 " .

فوثب و وقف و صار يمشي و دخل معهما الى الهيكل و هو يمشي و يطفر و يسبح الله " سفر أعمال الرسل 3: 8 " .

و ابصره جميع الشعب و هو يمشي و يسبح الله " سفر أعمال الرسل 3: 9 " .

و نحو نصف الليل كان بولس و سيلا يصليان و يسبحان الله و المسجونون يسمعونهما " سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 25 " .

مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير و تسابيح و اغاني روحية مترنمين و مرتلين في قلوبكم للرب " رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل افسس  5: 19 " .

لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى و انتم بكل حكمة معلمون و منذرون بعضكم بعضا بمزامير و تسابيح و اغاني روحية بنعمة مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب " رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسى  3: 16 " .

فلنقدم به في كل حين لله ذبيحة التسبيح اي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه "الرسالة إلى العبرانيين   13: 15 " .

وخرّ الاربعة والعشرون شيخا والاربعة الحيوانات وسجدوا للّه الجالس على العرش قائلين آمين. هللويا. وخرج من العرش صوت قائلا سبحوا لالهنا يا جميع عبيده الخائفيه الصغار والكبار. رؤيا 19 : 4 ، 5 .​ 
منقول
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع

أكثر من 

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــاذ


شكرا جدا

الرب 

يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااائع 

شكرااااااااااااااا لمجهودك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع​*
> 
> 
> *أكثر من *​
> ...


 

اسعدنى مرورك استاذى 

النهيسى 

شكراً لتشجيعك 

الرب يهبك نعمة وسلام​


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااائع ​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا لمجهودك​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

ميررررسى كتير يا كاندى

لمرورك الطيب

ربنا يحفظ حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل  يا غصن

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

العزيز كوكو مان

شكراااااااااا لمرورك الجميل المُبهج

رب المجد يحفظ حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا غصن
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
الغالى كليــمو 

ربنا يفــرح قلبك دائمــاً 

و​ 


​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك يارب *
*علي كل وعودك الصادقه لينا *
*موضوع قيم جدا *
*منشكور *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع

مميز جدا
ومهم ورائع

شكـــــــــــــــرا جدا​*


----------



## جبار الباس (3 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يباركك اخ غصن زيتون و يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه....... و انا بشكر الرب على سلاح التسبيح يالي من خلاله منقدر ندوس على ابليس وكل مملكة الظلمة


----------

